
Hasselblad Acquired by DJI - matsur
https://luminous-landscape.com/hasselblad-acquired-dji/
======
jsjohnst
I share the opinion of the author of this post, I highly doubt DJI acquired a
majority stake to help them continue to grow their business on the path they
were on before. I'd much more wager on a new line of very high end
professional UAVs using the tech.

~~~
anta40
A highly sophisticated drone equipped with a medium-format camera? :D

~~~
jsjohnst
I for one would love to have an 80MP medium-format sensor on my DJI S1000. It
has the lift capacity to handle it already (I use a Canon 5D Mark III on it
now) and the stability (and failure recovery) for me to risk putting something
that expensive up in the air.

------
romanr
Very interesting article there. Not really an announcement.

------
keville
Seems like this title could use a question mark; the author is an external
speculator.

